# Oliver Jensen Ross born 25/10/08



## Jem

Right while I've got 5 mins, I thought I'd write my birth story!

Friday 24th October I got my show after a couple of days of having dull period type pain. I kept getting a show all day and gradually noticed the "dull period pain" getting abit worse. Went to bed at 11pm and around midnight the pains turned into contractions. At around 2.15am I couldn't stay in bed any longer and went downstairs. Within 15 mins of being up I felt my waters go so knew this was it and got Tim up! Rang the hospital and they said to slowly make my way in so after an hour at 3.30am we headed off once Tim's mum and dad came round. We met my mum there at around 3.40am. Got into the delivery suite and the midwife checked me and said I was a good 3-4cms but commented on my bump size, asking if I was monitored for it. I said my MW wasn't concerned as I'd been small with Faith so she had a feel of my bump and said she was guessing I was only 36 weeks gestation and not 38+3. I told her I've always said my dates were wrong! Anyway I started on the gas and air and noticed the contractions were getting really intense, so much so the gas and air was useless for me this time (last time felt it was great!!!) My mum could tell I was near to pushing so told the MW and she looked at me and agreed eventually (although mins before was still offering pethadine or an epidural!!!). So I started pushing and 7 pushes later Ollie came out at 4.55am, 1 hour and 15 mins after arriving there weighing in at 5lb 8.5oz! After he was born the MW still confirmed he was around 36 weeks gestation but treated him as full term and we went home at 4.30pm Sat afternoon! Couldn't miss the X-Factor!!!!! :rofl:

Was so relieved everything went so well and was so shocked at the speed too! So pleased Ollie is here and our family is complete! :happydance:

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/251020081278.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/251020081277.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/Olliepiccys1030.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/Olliepiccys1034.jpg


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, he's gorgeous x x x


----------



## ~KACI~

I can't believe how quick it was, congratulations x


----------



## alice&bump

aaw once again, he's gorgeous! i couldnt believe it when i got he text to say he was here!! and being the geek i am, my first thought was i've got to get on BnB. at 6 am haha!!


----------



## Jem

alice&bump said:


> aaw once again, he's gorgeous! i couldnt believe it when i got he text to say he was here!! and being the geek i am, my first thought was i've got to get on BnB. at 6 am haha!!

I'd be exactly the same!!! x


----------



## SalJay

Congratulations he's adorable! Great birth too by the sounds
Of it! X


----------



## Vickie

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats, he's gorgeous


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats again-soo quick! Glad both doing well! xx


----------



## Sarah88

Congrats!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous x x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done Jemma :hugs: He's a peach!!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## clairebear

wow that was quick congrats hunnxx hes very cute x


----------



## x-amy-x

he is gorgeous, congrats

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!


----------



## didda

Congrats again - he is gorgeous! xx


----------



## Frankie

hes beautiful


----------



## XKatX

What a story! Hope mines like that. He is gorgeous and can I just say you look fab too. Would never guess you'd just given birth!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww he's so gorgeous, and you with the luckiest labour ever, but then after Faith being breech you did deserve it :D
I bet your glad you got your hair donw now, definatly a yummy mummy :D


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations hun. He's gorgeous. x


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes beautiful xxx


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations hunny!!


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, He is gorgeous,
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Jem

XKatX said:


> What a story! Hope mines like that. He is gorgeous and can I just say you look fab too. Would never guess you'd just given birth!!!

:rofl: Some of the pics of me are hideous!!!! That's about the only one where it's not too bad!!! x


----------



## Jem

luvbunsazzle said:


> Awww he's so gorgeous, and you with the luckiest labour ever, but then after Faith being breech you did deserve it :D
> I bet your glad you got your hair donw now, definatly a yummy mummy :D

Aww thank you! And yes very glad I got my hair done in time!!! x


----------



## Ames

awww well done.. hes beautiful! congratz to you and your family :)


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats he's lovely. x


----------



## sam#3

Congratualtions he is absolutely gorgeous. Glad you had such a quick easy birth and you are all so well xx


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!! hes lovely xx


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## AC81

He's perfect, congratulations - what a fantastic birth you had!!!! :hug:


----------



## carries

wow that was quick! Congrats!


----------



## maddiwatts19

congrats hun, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! He is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats on your little man, he is so handsome!


----------



## Chris77

He's beautiful~ Congrats! xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

He is absolutley beautiful!!

He's also the exact same size Maya was at birth! So precious :D

xxx


----------



## Mira

He's adorable, congrats!


----------



## alio

what the hell? your hair is bloody perfect!!! heaving with jealousy here...... he's gorgeous lass, well done you!!! xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations his lovely!


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes gorgeous x


----------



## bambikate

congratulations he is gorgeous x x


----------



## Jem

alio said:


> what the hell? your hair is bloody perfect!!! heaving with jealousy here...... he's gorgeous lass, well done you!!! xx

Lol! it's the angle I swear! All the other pics my hair is mad! x


----------



## joeo

Ah congrats he is lovelly


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hes beautiful xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## ryder

awww he is adoable! I dont remember if I commented yet lol...


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations again! He is gorgeous! Our babies have the same birthday :D:D:D sounds like your labour was alot better than mine though..very quick lol! x


----------



## hotsexymum

ahhh he is lovley Congratulations


----------



## Jem

missjacey44 said:


> Congratulations again! He is gorgeous! Our babies have the same birthday :D:D:D sounds like your labour was alot better than mine though..very quick lol! x

I wrote the same thing in your birth announcement too! You, me and cosmotbear, how funny we all gave birth on the same day! x


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations again hun! He's so gorgeous! Well done.
xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

He's lovely, congratulations!


----------

